# SHIPPING PREFERENCES



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 18, 2013)

*Any opinions regarding shipping reptiles by either UPS or FedEx?*


----------



## TortieLuver (Dec 18, 2013)

I have used multiple facilities to ship. I like both FedEx and ups. I have had great customer support with ups. I haven't had a bad experience with either company. My only negative complaint I would say about both companies is that some of their employees aren't aware that they ship live animals, such as tortoises, and I have had to deal with that on a handful of occasions. I have shipped hundreds of tortoises and have NEVER had one die. I believe shipping tortoises safely begins primarily with the person who boxes them. Shipping them in the correct box, using a three tier protection, knowing weather across the country and doing your research, all plays a vital role in shipping. I can say years ago, I also tried USPS and I won't use them again. They are much cheaper, but had too many problems with them.


----------



## edwardbo (Dec 18, 2013)

ups ,on time.no problems,could track the tort if your so inclined and if they say ten oclock its ten oclock......hey christy still md at me ?


----------



## TortieLuver (Dec 18, 2013)

No I'm not edwardbo...thanks for your follow up posting

Greg are you still local pickup only?


----------



## sibi (Dec 18, 2013)

I have received and shipped via FX and I have only good things to say about the experiences I would never us USPS because they don't take care of their packages.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 18, 2013)

TortieLuver said:


> *Greg are you still local pickup only?*



** We prefer pick up or delivery, however we are using a few sources to ship now and then. I have a yearling going to Arizona and my number one source for shipping has ceased all of his shipping for two weeks due to many deaths by the local UPS. *

** After recent conversations regarding shipping and a recent increase in deaths is what prompted me to post this question. I was hopping to get many opinions and experiences form members of this forum, thinking it would provide a good overview! I know shipping is a vital element in this industry, just really bothers us that there is a possibility of death of one of our Aldabra hatchlings due to someones incompetence. We have opted to not sell many inorder to avoid shipping, however we have had many make extreme drives to pick them up also!*


----------



## TortieLuver (Dec 18, 2013)

Ugh I bet that's frustrating...sorry to hear about that. I have had great experience working with ups. I used ups for years and had great things to say about them. I only had about a 2% delay so 2/100 sent, I had delayed, but they all arrived safe and sound. Customer service was diligent with keeping track of where the torts were for me. I know in 2011, prices for ups really skyrocketed due to the economy and gas for the airlines. So a few of the shipping companies/third party shippers switched to FedEx, as they received greater discounts. I honestly believe shipping can be very safe for tortoises and I'm glad to hear you do now and again...I will have to start an Aldabra money jar now oh another perhaps debatable topic with shipping is whether you should put harmless live reptile on the box or simply handle with care...I used to buy the boxes that said harmless live reptile, even placing A tort picture on it, but mail places would freak out that some snake was in there....as if it could harm them with the box sealed, besides you can't ship venomous reptiles.


----------



## bigred (Dec 18, 2013)

I think Delta air cargo same day is the way to go


----------



## TortieLuver (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow that's just blows my mind about deaths because like I said, no exaggeration, I have shipped hundreds and never had one die...thank you God I have heard horror stories, but ridiculous ones like people shipping them in a grocery bag...of course six leopards couldn't survive that


----------



## FLINTUS (Dec 19, 2013)

We have a company called DHL in the UK who are a parcel company who some send reptiles through, but I wouldn't like to risk it. Most of the reptile industry use specialist reptile couriers, who usually charge about $70, keep them in separate insulated boxes at the temps you ask them to keep them at. They also open the boxes on route to air, and to rehydrate. It is usually overnight, but they are constantly in contact with you about when it will come.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 19, 2013)

bigred said:


> I think Delta air cargo same day is the way to go


 I concur with this. Animal(s) are generally boxed up less than 12 hours. They are handled with much greater care than either FedEx or UPS. Little more effort setting it up et al. In my experience it is cheaper as well. Recently FedEx charged me $120 to ship a 10x12x6 box under 2lbs to Northern CA. Absurdly expensive!

Most of my shipments through Delta have cost $75-90. I won't guarantee live arrival any other way.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 19, 2013)

Benjamin said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > I think Delta air cargo same day is the way to go
> ...



Third this. I prefer delta,continental, or south west when I can. I have never had any issues with Fed-Ex,DHL, or UPS. But all it takes is that small percentage of what many people have gone through. I have heard horror stories. If a flight gets delayed the belly of a plane is much warmer than a dock, or truck of the other carriers. Not to mention, if you miss your pick up with the airlines, the animals are kept in a controlled room, and likely will be just fine until picked up.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't have much to say about this. I just wanted to say that one time I ordered a tortoise from somewhere(I don't remember what company) and they sent it in the normal mail! In a box that didn't have any hole or any labels. the guy told me that he had shipped and it still wasn't there 2 days later. The next day I drive around my neighborhood and the next one over and saw the mailman and stopped him. I told him about what ha happened and he let us open the box that had our address. The box was just a normal box with NO labels at all. I opened it and in a cloth sac was an upside down tortoise. She had been tossed around and flipped up and down for days. However, he didn't have any diseases or sickness. I'm not saying at ALL that this is a good idea (seriously he could have died). I jut wanted to say that tortoises are very hardy and IMO shipping can be done very safely.


----------



## EricIvins (Dec 19, 2013)

I have had more issues by far with Delta and other and other Airlines. I've had Delta lose animals for days until someone did their job and actually found them. The issue with the Airlines is smaller Airports and the commuter carriers they use to service those Airports. They don't tell you that when you book those flights.....

In the grand scheme of things, we've had very few issues with Fedex. We usually ship 300+ boxes through Fedex a year, and the rate we have problems is 3-4%. Either way, none of these carriers are really setup for live animal shipping. The Airlines say they are, but I've seen a lot of "holding facilities" that the airlines tout as being pet friendly, and they are basically non-climate controlled buildings that the airport has no use for. Only a few of the major Airports have climate controlled facilities.

As far as cost goes - The 17x17x20 boxes I ship to California cost me right around $100. The average 10x8x6 or 12x9x6 is right around $50


----------



## bettinge (Dec 22, 2013)

I had numerous packages that were delayed a day when using SYR and UPS. Now SYR uses FedEx and I've never had an issue. In general I think I just has some bad luck, but I do feel FedEx is the best shipping option. SYR also offers insurance. I almost always use that as it pays for your shipping if the package arrives after 10:30am. If the animal is dead, and the package was delayed, they cover the loss up to the level of insurance you bought.


----------



## deadheadvet (Dec 22, 2013)

I've never had a problem w/ FEDEX. The airport is only 15 minutes from my house, so i can do a late drop off right before their last call at 9:00P.M. which cuts down on travel time. Overnight priority guarantees delivery by 10:30 A.M. Where I am, everything goes through Memphis so I track the weather and pack the boxes accordingly. If I was shipping some really valuable tortoises, then I would go Delta same day to cut down on travel time. The only problem with that, is the receiver has to go to the airport to pick up the tortoises.


----------



## crice (Jan 1, 2014)

I would go UPS, I've ordered plenty of times and ups has always been on time. fedex was a day late with my hatchling blonde leopard tortoise I got him and he almost didn't make it. Also, ups is 39.99 and fedex for my tortoise ended up being 65. Check your weather an stuff first. And if some one like "reptilecity" says overnight for 24.99 it's BS!! He will say over night say you order Monday, he says he won't ship out until Wednesday ad you'll get Thursday, but really they ship out Tuesday and sit in the mail for an extra day without you knowing, just make sure you get from a good person! I have a guy in CA that will ship all size torts and they're high quality


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 10, 2014)

sibi said:


> I have received and shipped via FX and I have only good things to say about the experiences I would never us USPS because they don't take care of their packages.



I, too, have had less than stellar experiences with UPS...the worst was when I was shipped a Hogg Island boa, which arrived dead...when I commented on it, the driver told me that he'd seen the notation on the box "Live Reptile" and set it right by his truck's exhaust so the CO2 would kill whatever was inside! 

Another was when I was shipped a 1905 Gibson mandolin, which was to be signed for...apparently, the driver left it 3 houses down the road from my house (approx. 2.5 miles), and it took me a month to find that much out...the folks who found it by their door gave it to their 5-yo grandson to play with and it was busted up seriously by the time I tracked it down....2 years later, I'm still trying to get compensated! 

Fed Ex is much better...never a problem.


----------

